# Southend, Essex



## Steve Lewis (28 Apr 2014)

Hi There

Is there any groups that go from or near to Southend?


----------



## Toeclip (29 Apr 2014)

There the Southend Wheelers: http://www.southendwheelers.org or the CTC South East group that meet at the Market Cafe, Wickford every Sunday, http://www.velocipede.org.uk or there the Southend 40 plus that meet on a Tuesday and Thursday at Crown Hill, Rayleigh. http://www.fortpluscc.co.uk


----------

